# PFC200 2nd Generation ioBroker



## Blockmove (20 September 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

der PFC200 2nd. Generation ist im Prinzip die ideale Basis für Smarthome-Steuerung
Durch Linux und Docker gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Nun die konkrete Frage:
Hat schon mal jemand getestet ob ioBroker darauf läuft?

Ich habe leider keine Testmöglichkeit, sonst würd ich es ja selbst probieren.
In der Firma aktuell nur Siemens und privat ist mir das Risiko, dass es nicht funktioniert, bei ca. 500€ Kosten zu hoch. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 September 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

ich hab den Docker und Nodered auf einem PFC (8213) schon probiert.
Läuft soweit.
Den ioBrocker hab ich auch mal installiert - komme aber irgendwie nicht ganz klar.
Muss ich nochmal probieren.

Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2020)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> 
> ich hab den Docker und Nodered auf einem PFC (8213) schon probiert.
> Läuft soweit.
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für die Rückmeldung.
Wäre schön, wenn du es nochmal testen könntest.
Node-RED ist klar, ist ja schließlich das Standard IoT Tool und wird von Wago auch "beworben".
Für Homeautomation bieten iobroker oder auch openhab doch einige Vorteile gegenüber Node-RED

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 September 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

hab mein Testrack mal angeworfen.
Wie schon geschrieben - laufen tut das. 
Ich komme nur nicht ganz klar wie der ioBrocker funktioniert.
Ich hab das ganze auf einen 8203 laufen - WAGO schreibt das es nur auf dem 8213 2.Gen. läuft 


Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2020)

Danke,

das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus.
Du kannst zum Datenaustausch mit der Wago PLC entweder Modbus oder OCX UA über Node RED verwenden.
iobroker macht den Handling mit weiteren Smarthome-Komponenten einfacher als mit Codesys.
In meinem Beispiel z.B. Sonos, Homematic, IP-Kamera, influxdb und Fritzbox.
Für iobroker gibt es dafür sogenannte Adapter.
Auf Youtube findest du, falls es dich interessiert, Einiges.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 September 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

die Daten hole ich mir über NodeRed - OPC UA.
Da werd ich mal auf Youtube suchen.

Danke

Wolfgang


----------



## annD (21 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch einen 8212 und möchte mein System um ioBroker erweitern. Ich habe Docker darauf installiert und darin den Mosquitto MQTT-Broker laufen. In Codesys verwende ich die CODESYS-MQTT Bibliothek von stefandreyer (Github). So läuft Codesys und der MQTT-Broker absolut stabil (bis auf einen kleinen Bug in 3.5.16.10). Über dieses Protokoll sollte man beliebige Software und auch viele "smarte" Geräte anbinden können (z.B. mit Tasmota Firmware).

Beim ioBroker habe ich aber Bedenken, ob sich das mit den 512 MB Ram am PFC200 sinnvoll ausgeht. Jeder Adapter belegt dort ja mind. 50 MB und da kommt dann gleich was zusammen. Deshalb werde ich ioBroker eher auf einem anderen Rechner laufen lassen und halte die wichtigen Funktionen auf der Wago stabil (mein Hauptgrund für eine SPS und keinen Minirechner mit IOs). Ein Ausfall oder Update der Software bzw. des Rechners soll dann auch nicht gleich den Ausfall der SPS bedeuten (zumindest in den Grundfunktionen).

Viele Grüße,
annD


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2020)

annD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch einen 8212 und möchte mein System um ioBroker erweitern. Ich habe Docker darauf installiert und darin den Mosquitto MQTT-Broker laufen. In Codesys verwende ich die CODESYS-MQTT Bibliothek von stefandreyer (Github). So läuft Codesys und der MQTT-Broker absolut stabil (bis auf einen kleinen Bug in 3.5.16.10). Über dieses Protokoll sollte man beliebige Software und auch viele "smarte" Geräte anbinden können (z.B. mit Tasmota Firmware).
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info annD,
ich hatte irgendwo 4MB Speicher im Kopf, hab's nochmal nachgelesen.
Es sind 4MB Flash und 512MB RAM.
Damit gewinnst du mit iobroker keinen Blumentopf.
Somit hat sich das Thema erledigt.
Ich hab aktuell ioBroker auf meinem Server laufen, zieh jetzt, nachdem du mir die Illusion geraubt hast,  halt auf einen Raspi um und setz den in die Verteilung.

Zum Datenaustausch mit der SPS nutz ich OPCUA. Ist deutlich einfacher als MQTT.
Als Gateway dient mir Node-RED.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (9 Dezember 2020)

Schon probiert?:

https://hub.docker.com/r/wagoautomation/iobroker


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2020)

Naja in der Beschreibung steht 120s Startzeit auf dem PFC
Wago empfielt ioBroker besser auf dem Panel oder edge-Controller laufen zu lassen.
Der PFC200 2nd Gen. ist für mich ein schönes Beispiel von "gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht"
Ich hab im Oktober einen Raspberry 4 in meine Verteilung eingebaut.
Darauf läuft nun ioBroker und Sonos API völlig problemlos.
Vielleicht bringt ja Wago einen PFC200 3rd. Generation in der Leistungsklasse eines Raspi 4.
Im Smarthomemarkt hätten sie, wenn der Preis passt - damit sicher Erfolg.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## kiefefra (18 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zum Datenaustausch mit der SPS nutz ich OPCUA. Ist deutlich einfacher als MQTT.
> Als Gateway dient mir Node-RED.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove



Hallo Blockmove,

dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber passt zum anstehenden Umbau meines SmartHome von einer 750-881 auf eine PFC200 (750-8212). Da Du ebenfalls Node-RED nutzt, hätte ich dazu gerne Deine Meinung.

Die Grundfunktionen (Licht/Jalousien/Wetterstation/FBH) habe ich komplett in der ETS5 programmiert und alle übergeordneten Funktionen (inkl. der Sprachsteuerung) in Node-RED. Die Steckdosen werden über DO’s per Relais von der SPS geschalten mittels KNX-TP-Busklemme. Alle Tür-/Fensterkontakte sind als DI’s auf der SPS verdrahtet und ich lese diese via Modbus in Node-RED. Dieser Aufbau hat sich für mich bewährt und soll unverändert bleiben. Node-RED soll jetzt aber umziehen von einem in der Verteilung eingebauten Raspi3 (leider nicht immer störungsfrei)…

a) in einen Docker-Container auf die PFC200 (hab‘ ich schon getestet - läuft an sich stabil)

oder

b) in eine VM auf dem Intel-NUC (USV-gepuffert), wo auch schon andere Dienste stabil als Proxmox-Container laufen (z.B. PiHole, …).

Alle Strom-Energiezähler, die Wallbox und die Wärmepumpe sollen in diesem Zug nun endlich über Modbus-RTU aufgeschalten werden. Da ich aus der Gebäudeautomation komme, bin ich eher ein Freund davon, solche Daten zentral auf einer SPS zu sammeln als über mehrere USB-485-Sticks auf einem Mini-PC. Die Kommunikation mit dem Wechselrichter erfolgt via Modbus/TCP. Die Logik zum Strom-Energiemanagement möchte ich eigentlich in Node-RED programmieren (weil ich mit eCockpit noch nicht so fit bin wie mit Codesys 2.x).

Der Datenaustausch mit der SPS läuft bei mir derzeit noch über Modbus-Nodes in Node-RED und somit leider über Polling, was ständigen Netzwerkverkehr mit sich bringt. Genauso wäre das wahrscheinlich auch, wenn die Daten mit MQTT über einen Broker im LAN geschickt werden. Deshalb bin ich auch sehr interessiert daran, ob bei Dir der Datenaustausch mit OPC-UA ebenfalls via Polling erfolgt oder ereignisorientiert.

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus der Ortenau,

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juli 2021)

Modbus pollt, stimmt.
Aber ist bisher die stabilste Verbindung.
OPC UA kann pollen oder Subsriptions.
Hab beides mit Node RED getestet, aber es nicht immer 100% stabil.
Beim Neustart oder nach Stromausfall gab es hin- und wieder Probleme mit der Verbindung.
Daher bin ich wieder zurück zu Modbus.

Node RED lief bei unter Docker, in einem Container unter Proxmox und nativ auf einem Raspberry Pi 4.
Keine Unterschiede in der Stabilität. 
Mittlerweile ist Node RED deaktiviert. Alles was nicht in der SPS läuft, läuft nun über ioBroker auf dem Raspi.

Umfangreichere Programme mag ich eigentlich nicht auf Node RED.
Für mich ist ein Node RED ein tolles Gateway um Systeme zu verbinden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## kiefefra (18 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort!

Dank Deiner Erfahrung mit OPC-UA spare ich mir viel Zeit und Nerven. Dann werde ich den Datenaustausch von/zur SPS weiterhin per Modbus machen und nehme das Polling eben in Kauf. 

Node-RED bleibt bei mir weiterhin im Einsatz als Gateway zu Apple HomeKit, weil da schon sehr viel Zeit drin steckt. Und mit Node-RED kann man auch recht schnell eine funktionale und schlanke Web-Visu erstellen… für mich DAS Werkzeug im Bereich IoT!

Ob ich jetzt Node-RED auf der PFC200 unbedingt als Docker-Container installieren soll, bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher. Welche Gründe würde denn überhaupt noch dafür sprechen? 

Wegen Beispielen für eine Programmier-Logik eines Strom-Energiemanagements (mit PV-Anlage, Wallbox und smarten Verbrauchern) kann ich ja mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Oder gab es sowas schonmal hier im SPS-Forum für Codesys bzw. eCockpit? 
Hab’ auch schon in YouTube gute Beispiele gesehen für eine Wallbox-Logik mit ioBroker und Blockly-Script. Da die PFC200 2gen aber noch zu wenig Ressourcen für einen schnellen und stabilen Betrieb von ioBroker inkl. Adaptern hat, braucht man eh eine andere Plattform. Wenn ich also eh einen Proxmox-Server mit ioBroker in einer VM am Laufen habe, könnte ich dort auch genauso gut noch Node-RED in einer VM bzw. in einem LXC-Container betreiben. 

Vielen Dank nochmals und Grüße! Das Forum gefällt mir sehr gut  

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juli 2021)

Wenn du Proxmox hast, dann würde ich das eindeutig dem PFC vorziehen.
Dazu influxDB und Grafana für's Logging.

Node RED ist wirklich ein geniales Stück Software.
Ganz unbestritten. Damit macht IoT Laune.


----------



## kiefefra (18 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du Proxmox hast, dann würde ich das eindeutig dem PFC vorziehen.
> Dazu influxDB und Grafana für's Logging.


Danke für die klare Empfehlung 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------

